# dos estereos a la ves



## PABLOPACHO (Ene 26, 2007)

hola quisiera saber como hago para conectar dos estereos a la vez en mi auto, me podrian ayudar


----------



## JV (Ene 26, 2007)

Hola PABLOPACHO, exactamente que es lo que quieres? conectar 2 estereos que trabajen con los mismos parlantes, que trabajen con parlantes separados, que funcionen juntos, ...


----------



## tecnicdeso (Ene 28, 2007)

Alimentalos los dos de igual forma y a la salida utiliza unos relés para conmutar los altavoces de un equipo a otro. No uses las masas en común. Harás fumillo.l


----------

